# Poodle Bragging rights



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok so much bragging is going on in the other threads I thought perhaps we should do a bragging rights thread This is for all poo owners to brag until they drop  How bout it ?????? Give it your best shot HA HA I personally have tone sof pictures so prepared to be bored HA HA HA !!!!! I love my poos


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Such pretty dogs. I see your silver now, a little she was in zoom mode! I will post some soon, I am in the process of pulling pics and doc. off and onto another laptop. This is a fun thread


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Ok so much bragging is going on in the other threads I thought perhaps we should do a bragging rights thread This is for all poo owners to brag until they drop  How bout it ?????? Give it your best shot HA HA I personally have tone sof pictures so prepared to be bored HA HA HA !!!!! I love my poos


Okay here is Pepper and Rojo bath day of course  And just some puppy pics :


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Love those reds!!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Poodle Lover said:


> Love those reds!!!!


So do some braggin


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Those are really pretty reds! I'll have to contribute later when I have more time.
_


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

You are so sweet .. We do love the reds


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are some of enzo at my aunt house ( I am trying to get the video but it will not upload ) 


I am going to brag about how good his coat is lol Its super Thick and lush. The matting is starting to slow since we finally got this shampoo we used to use on him.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Brag on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Lovely pics Thanks so much for playing !


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Here are some of enzo at my aunt house ( I am trying to get the video but it will not upload )
> 
> 
> I am going to brag about how good his coat is lol Its super Thick and lush. The matting is starting to slow since we finally got this shampoo we used to use on him.


_
I love it when they are banded up. They make quite a site!! I swear that Billy sometimes looks embarrassed! LOL Enzo looks great._


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Here are some of enzo at my aunt house ( I am trying to get the video but it will not upload )
> 
> 
> I am going to brag about how good his coat is lol Its super Thick and lush. The matting is starting to slow since we finally got this shampoo we used to use on him.


Oooohhhhhh Roxy...he is HOT!!!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Here are some of enzo at my aunt house



That is great coat for a dog just over a year old. Can't wait to see him out! You should bring him out here in May and June. You could do the Wyoming, Colorado, New Mexico circuit (easier to finish a dog here than in California).


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> That is great coat for a dog just over a year old. Can't wait to see him out! You should bring him out here in May and June. You could do the Wyoming, Colorado, New Mexico circuit (easier to finish a dog here than in California).


Well funny you mention new mexico my friend might move their and he is trying to get into AKC dog handling. But he has no clue on how to groom a poodle so I dunno about that. I want to send him their if he moves but would have to find a breeder or groomer to groom Enzo for him lol


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

He looks great! It looks like you got several bands on the ear, hope you don't have the ear leather in those bands. I always use a comb to check Bindi's.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

thestars said:


> He looks great! It looks like you got several bands on the ear, hope you don't have the ear leather in those bands. I always use a comb to check Bindi's.


That could be really bad .. I hope not !


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

This is Edward he is Scarletts brother


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_BigRed....I love this last series of photos!!
_


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _BigRed....I love this last series of photos!!
> _


Thanks so much


----------



## XSCurls (Nov 17, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _bigred....i love this last series of photos!!
> _


me too!!!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

XSCurls said:


> me too!!!!!


Thanks they love him so much !!!! He is best friends with their bunny and Kitties  Which I find intersting cause his mom would rather eat the bunny  
They do allot of hiking and camping..


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

*Nikki Queen Poo*

This is Nikki "Queen Poo" or "Brat" she was my first Standard.. Hubby grew up with them as his Father was a breeder ion the 50"s 60"s and into the 70"s, when sadly he passed from this life . 
So the lady that we got Nikki from , she was a total B Y B... Love the lady that bred her to pieces. She had several old Lines of Majestic and actually had a black male that was Majestic lines. So as you can see at age 8 she is looking mighty fine. so we are braggin.. Thanks Wendy for the beginning for me ! And the continuation for Hubby. Check out the lips on this poo... She is OFA excellent and genetically clear of everything


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

thestars said:


> He looks great! It looks like you got several bands on the ear, hope you don't have the ear leather in those bands. I always use a comb to check Bindi's.


Doesn't look like ear leather in bands to me, wouldn't his ear be folded if she got the ear leather in them?

I think he looks awesome and his red is holding up really well.


----------

